# Shostakovich cello version



## harroman (Jul 26, 2014)

Whilst travelling from Malaysia to Manchester earlier this week on Qatar Airlines I watched a video of Shostakovich's Cello Concerto and would like to identify which version. The soloist was a man with long wild hair and having searched youtube I found Mischa Maisky but I believe it was someone else.
Does anyone know who it might be?
Thanks for any help
John


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Cello Concerto no. 1 op. 107

http://www.mahler-chamber.de/index.php?id=94&no_cache=1&L=1&tx_cal_controller[view]=event&tx_cal_controller[type]=tx_cal_phpicalendar&tx_cal_controller[uid]=861


----------



## harroman (Jul 26, 2014)

Brilliant. That is exactly what I was looking for. Now I have to try and find a recording.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

This is quite good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> This is quite good.
> View attachment 47452


Perhaps, but he lacks "long wild hair."


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Shostakovich wrote two cello concertos. You probably want to start with Rostropovich.

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...824&sr=1-3&keywords=shostakovich+Rostropovich

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...869&sr=1-2&keywords=shostakovich+Rostropovich

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-...869&sr=1-6&keywords=shostakovich+rostropovich


----------

